# super x as a roadbike?



## procman (Feb 9, 2008)

So I have a super x rival and I use it as my do it all bike, trails, single track, gravel roads, and I'm starting to enjoy going on the road's more and more.
So my question is should I get a caad 10 for the road or just get a spare set of wheels and tyres for my super x.
I have no intention of racing but I think I would enjoy group rides and 100 milers I did this a decade ago but now I just mountain bike and use the super x as training.
My mistake is finding this web site and reading all the great stuff about the caad 10's and super six would these bikes be that different than my current bike for the road?
The super x is super comfy and fits me well.
Thanx


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Depends on how much you have to spend, a spare bike is always nice!. I used to have a set of spare wheels with commuter tires and set of nice road wheels for everything else. So, yeah, I dont see why you couldnt get by with just wheels, but two bikes is better than one.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Right tools for the job! As gus said, you could "get by" on the SuperX and if getting by is fine with you then go for it. Otherwise, get a road bike.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> Right tools for the job! As gus said, you could "get by" on the SuperX and if getting by is fine with you then go for it. Otherwise, get a road bike.


I have a Super X RED which I occasionally ride on the road ,but it isn't quite the right tool for the job. that's why I just bought a CAAD 9 5 for road riding. 

I don't want the hassle of changing groups , wheels or tires on a regular basis just to go out for a ride. 

My POV , if you can afford a SuperX ,you can afford a cheaper pure road bike.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I have a SuperX for primarily road riding in northern NM. The good roads are bad, the bad roads are terrible, and there are lots of unpaved road riding opportunities. I use Continental City Ride 32's for puncture resistance and extra control on broken surfaces. No, it's not quite the same as the Addict or Parlee I have back east, but depending on the road conditions, can be the perfect road bike. Wish I had it when I'm back in NJ for some of the roads I like to ride around here.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

duplicate post


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd ride a SuperX on the road before I'd ride a CAAD _. The SuperX is a badass bike. I'd say that's probably one of the best bike CD has come up with.


----------



## procman (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a long overdue follow up I ended up buying a super six 4.
I was really hesitent in buying another bike as I love the ride of the super x 
I hummed and haughed for a few weeks and then bought the SS and wow! this bike is also a magic carpet ride.
Super bike, love riding it, Getting a set of upgraded wheels (in the mail) Dura ace 7900 c24 cl
gonna put some grand prix 4000s on them.
Thanx


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

I was about to say don't bother unless you have some extra money that you have nothing better to do with. But I guess you already got SS, good luck and enjoy. ss is a bad ass.


----------

